# 3rd Power Wooly Coats Extra Spanky (demo vid)



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

If anyone is looking for a fender-style/light weight, portable combo amp that takes pedals amazingly, has master volume and reverb…look no further! Check out this demo vid with a few different settings and hear how the amp sits in a mix.

Cheers!
Kris


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Killer demo man, keep them coming!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great stuff, nice tones and chops.


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice work, and I love that strat look! (I've also got a baby blue...)


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

soulrebel said:


> Nice work, and I love that strat look! (I've also got a baby blue...)


 Thanks dude! I'm a sucker for sonic blue haha


----------

